# [SOLVED (naja)] Nur noch Probleme nach Update auf kde-3.5.8

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen. Ich habe nach einem Update auf Version 3.5.8 einige Probleme mit KDE:

1. beim Abmelden leuchtet immer die Fehlermeldung auf, dass kded abgestürzt sei. Das passiert jedes Mal. Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine negative Auswirkung bemerken, aber es sieht halt recht unschick aus.

2. Manchmal startet konqueror nicht. Sprich: Ich klick auf das Icon im Kicker und es passiert einfach nichts. Startet man ihn an der Konsole kommt nur folgendes:

```
$ konqueror

ScimInputContextPlugin()

~ScimInputContextPlugin()

ScimInputContextPlugin()

WARNING: please edit ~/.scim/global and change /DefaultConfigModule to kconfig

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=scim

QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=scim
```

Diese Warnungen sind normal und kommen bei jeden KDE-Programm.

Das einzige was hilft, ist komplett aus KDE ab- und dann wieder neu anzumelden. Ansonsten kann man konqueror so oft starten wie man will, er lädt einfach nicht.

3. Kopete verbindet nicht. Ich verwende kopete für ICQ. Wenn ich dann auf die nette Blume und dann auf "Online" klicke dann passiert oft Folgendes:

Entweder es passiert einfach überhaupt nichts (d.h. es sieht nicht so aus, als würde er irgendwelche Anstalten machen zu verbinden),

oder aber die Blume fängt zwar an zu blinken (so als würde er versuchen zu connecten) aber er schafft es nie zu verbinden. Auch mehrmals probieren hilft nichts.

Kopete neuzustarten ist in diesem Fall ebenfalls wirkungslos. Das einzige was hilft ist erneut das komplette Abmelden aus der KDE-Sitzung.

Hier ein paar Paketversionen und USE-Flags:

```

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.8-r10  USE="acl alsa avahi cups kdehiddenvisibility -arts -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.8  USE="crypt history kdehiddenvisibility ssl statistics texteffect -addbookmarks -alias -arts -autoreplace -connectionstatus -contactnotes -debug -gadu -groupwise -highlight -irc -jingle -kdeenablefinal -latex -netmeeting -nowlistening -sametime -slp -sms -translator -webpresence -winpopup -xinerama -xscreensaver -yahoo" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.8  USE="kdehiddenvisibility -arts -branding -debug -java -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 0 kB

```

Kann sich da wer einen Reim drauf machen bzw. hat noch jemand Probleme mit kde3.5.8?Last edited by Vortex375 on Sun Mar 09, 2008 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Bei mir lief KDE 3.5.8 lange Zeit ohne Probleme - hast Du mal revdep-rebuild laufen lassen und es mit einem neuen Profil probiert (einfach .kde3.5 mal verschieben)?

----------

## Fauli

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 1. beim Abmelden leuchtet immer die Fehlermeldung auf, dass kded abgestürzt sei. Das passiert jedes Mal. Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine negative Auswirkung bemerken, aber es sieht halt recht unschick aus.

 

Den Fehler habe ich auch. Er tritt auf, wenn beim Abmelden Verzeichnisse mit NFS gemountet sind.

Hier ist der Bugreport: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=336627

----------

## Klaus Meier

Klingt sehr seltsam. Besonders, weil kde 3.5.8 ja nun doch schon etwas länger draußen ist und eigentlich soweit lief. Ist vielleicht nicht der Tip auf den du gehofft hast, aber versuch doch mal 3.5.9, ist ja in erster Linie nichts anderes als ei Bugfix für 3.5.8.

----------

## Vortex375

Da sich das Problem trotz alles Versuche nicht in den Griff kriegen ließ, hab ich nun halt doch mein komplettes KDE-Profil gelöscht.

Die Probleme sind dadurch nun verschwunden, aber leider musste ich alles neu einstellen.

So schlimm war es dann aber doch nicht. Zumindest nicht so schlimm, wie ich zuerst dachte. Zum Glück ist KDE3 so genial gemacht und die Konfiguration äußerst komfortabel. Außerdem hatte ich zuvor ein Backup des alten (defekten) Profil-Ordners gemacht und konnte so einzelne *rc-Dateien wieder zurückkopieren - hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Ich denke, dass KDE4 da irgendwie dazwischen gefunkt hat. Den werde ich ab jetzt wieder nur noch unter meinem Testbenutzer-Konto testen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

----------

## samsonus

ein ziemilch nerviger bug steckt noch in kmail 3.5.8 drin. die mailfilter funktionieren nicht bzw nur bei einer Nachricht und danach nicht mehr. gibt es mittlerweile wohl auch einen patch fuer.

----------

